# ASUS AH3450 (AGP) Problems...



## smart81 (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi, i would like to inform the developers that gpu-z uses 100% of my cpu and when it loads doesn't display correct my GPU's stats.

The wrong stats are:

Technology, Die Size, Release Date, Transmitors, ROPs, Directx Support, Pixel Fillrate, Teture Fillrate,  = Unknown 

Revision = N/A

Shaders = 0 pixel/ 0 Vertex

Memory Size = 0 MB

and for Shaders it doesn't show anything...

Also The monitoring doesn't work at all.

I have as the tittle says the ASUS AH3450 (AGP).

Is there a solution to this problem or AGP cards aren't supported by the software anymore?


----------



## redzo (Nov 21, 2009)

Hello! I've signed up here just to report this. I'm having the same problem as smart81. No matter what driver version I'm using( the ati agp fix, or the original asus drivers or any version of gpu-z ) gpu-z freezes at the splash screen with 100% cpu. The only way to stop it is by killing the gpuz process with task manager. The video card is the same( asus ah3450 AGP ). I suspect that this is a driver issue, but I'm not sure. The reason for believing that is that the same thing happens when I try to run 3dmark2003: the splash screen also freezes with 100% cpu usage. It may be a video card detection issue. I'm not an expert, It's just a guess.

I want to mention that this thing happens on Windows Xp sp3 and also on Vista. Everything else is working just fine: no directx or opengl related bugs when using software based on those APIs.
Thank you!


----------



## robbie86 (Feb 14, 2010)

It's working for me on a 32 bit and it's a 64 bit card with HDMI.


----------

